# Pop-up To Outback



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Having just purchase the BEST 28RS-S on the market (Y-Guys!!) I started to wonder how many people on this forum made the same move.

We loved our Coleman Utah CP, but the set up/down process was begining to get to my wife and I.

Thought about the hybrids (with the canvas pop outs/down) but then we saw the light (play the Heaven music) when we walked into an Outback.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats! you made a great choice. Now have fun and start Outbacking









Jim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I was one generation off....

Went from Fleetwood popup to 19' Prowler Lite, then to Outback 28F RL-S.


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

Well I am almost embarassed to say we made the same move, but after only two camping trips. We have always enjoyed camping and did the tent camping thing, but since it was so much work we only went a couple of times a year.

We bought a really clean used pop up in Dec 2004 and went on a 2 day and 3 day trip. We haven't even figured out how everything works until the last trip. I made some mods and built two custom laminated table tops, one to cover the sink for extra space and one to replace the stove top outside. Both work great.

Our family enjoyed camping so much we want to keep doing it in the future, but the pop up is kind of cramped and going potty at night is a pain. We figured we would move up next year.

That is until we camped next to a 2002 25rss at the campgrounds. I thought the trailer design was really cool, so I looked at the GVW sticker and saw the weight would work with our Suburban. That was all it took to get my mind thinking and calculating. Move a little money here and there and "presto bamo", it's in the budget.

When I get back from the camping trip, I got back and did some research on the web and like everything I read and thought this forum was awesome. Well wouldn't you know it, when I looked in the local paper, there is a 2002 25rss for sale. Long story short. We are picking it up in two weekends and have the popup for sale.

We can't wait to go camping in style.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Jim,

Like Vdub, we made the move from our beloved little Coleman pop up to a 26' Dutchmen TT to a 28' Timberland then on to our pride and joy 28BHS.







I suspect that all of us who have made this transition share the basis for doing so. It doesn't take too many rainy weekends in a tent or PU to make a person appreciate the advantages of a hardside.

Happy trails,

Greg


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Sold Coleman Niagara last weekend... negotiating on a 28rsds as I type... loved the PUP but with the 4 kids growing we were getting tired of converting the dinette twice a day... drawback is that the camper won't be in the garage and towing will be a bit more but overall it is the right move for us!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Coleman Niagara -> Jayco Kiwi -> Keystone Outback -> Keystone Raptor

I'm done, no more campers!


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Starcraft 2407 Pop-up (purchased 3/2004-sold 6/2004). No type-o, sold it 3 months later. After a few trips I was having more aggravation, than fun. Moved up to 21rs. And, like Y-Guys mentioned "no more campers" Put a fork in me, I'm done...

Jose


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

We did the tent thing for a couple of years. Had been looking for a good used pop-up. Found one near the end of the camping season in '03 and got out once that year in the '92 Jayco J-1006. Next year, we got out in it a couple more time, all the time figuring what we liked/disliked. In August of '04, we bought the 28-RSS. Still have the pop-up. It goes on the front lawn this spring. (If it ever gets here!)

Paul


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I'm done, no more campers!
> [snapback]27317[/snapback]​


I think we all know better than that Y!

For us: 97 Viking popup>2000 rockwood hybrid>2005 outback 21RS


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Did the same thing. Went from a Coleman pop-up to the 28rss


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You know...walking through the beautiful pop-up showroom at Ketelsen Campers in Denver you never get the impression that pop-ups are a hassle to camp in. We were really considering one of the biggest Coleman pop-ups as our first camper. My wife nixed the idea as soon as the salesman pulled out the "hand-held" black tank. She also did not like the idea of using the toilet in the shower.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Pop-uper here too.

Started tent camping with parents when I was a kid.
Tent camped with my own family after marriage.
Moved into a Palomino popup when we got tired of laying on the ground, wet. (ie...got old)
Was also looking at Hybrids because WIFE DEMANDED BATHROOM!
Saw OUTBACK...never looked back.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Another pop-up convert here!

Started out backpacking in the 70's. Moved to a more sedentary form of tent camping in the late 80's. Purchased a Coleman Nevada in '97 (after the birth of our son). Took a year off last year, and now onto the 28RS-DS.

I think I see a trend here...









Doug


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

We went from a pop up to the 25rss. We loved our pop up and went on 6 trips with it last summer. Almost every time we had poor weather. The time spent inside was a bit dreary and confining. If you have to sit inside when it is cold, wendy and rainy then better in a travel trailer than a tent. We always had to find a site close to the potty cause neather one of us wanted to deal with the "Portapotty" yuck!!!!! The tent trailer was not good for travel from place to place on an extended trip. The Outback will be. Hope you enjoy your new Outback.

Ray


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

I'll have to add a "me too" to this thread! We had a 2004 Highlander Seqouia that we loved......... however it seemed at times we would schedule our camping around bad weather. Or leave early just so we didnt have to tear it down in the rain for fear it would get wet, then deal with drying it out later. That and what others have already said about the time it took to put everything up, then take it down.

The funny thing was when we bought it, the salesman told us that we would be back in a year to trade it in........ we laughed and said that this would be more than we would ever want.........









Fast forward a year later and we traded it in on a 30RLS!!







We pick it up on Tuesday and have plans on its maiden trip over Easter week.....

Keith


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

We are moving from a Coleman Cheyenne. We really enjoyed camping in it for last eight years.
We are planning to do some longer trips and moving every couple of days. The thought of all the work putting the camper up and down every couple of days really motivated us to look at a TT. We fell for the Outbacks almost as soon as we walked in the door. The 23R will fit our needs very well

The other motivation was the 95 to 100 degree days camping in Kansas last year .
My dear wife is looking forward to the AC. 
Me too !

Keith


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Us too. We bought a new Rockwood 1908 PU in June 2002. Camped a couple of times a year from then to July 2004.

Then DW was talking about getting rid of it 'cuz she and daughter didn't like camping in it. Wanted their own bathroom.

When my brother bought a TT, and she saw the glint in my eye, she figured that moving up was better than moving out.

I came home from work the next day, she took me to a local RV dealer (much to my surprise), pointed at the Outback below and said "That's the one I want!"







Hmmm ... I better go find a truck!

Now, not being one to buy the first RV I look at, we spent the next few weeks looking at other makes/models (as well as buying a truck). But we always kept coming back to the Outback. A month later, it was ours.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

We went the route of tent camping, to a pop-up (Palomino) to a TT (28 bhs).

We loved our pop-up, but storage space was always limited. We could get lots of stuff packed inside for a trip, but most of it had to be placed in the middle aread of the pop-up's floor.

So to take a trip, we had to pop the camper up, load in all the gear, pop the camper down. Travel to the campsite, pop the trailer up, and move all the gear to its final location. Then going home we had to do the same in reverse.

In the end, we became tired of all the "churn" of moving gear around, especially on a weekend trip. Seemed like all we did was move stuff about!









Now with the Outback TT, we have plenty of storage and most things are already stored where they belong. For a quick weekend trip, we throw in our duffel bags of clothes, load in the food, hitch up and go! Much nicer!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Tent and truck camper camped as kid with parents for many years

Tent camped some as older teen into my early twenties on my own with friends.

*STOPPED camping for about 10+ years because tent camping became a drag.*

My wife and I got a great deal from a set of friends that were getting a divorce on a 8.5' box Pop Up about 3.5 years ago. Used it alot for about 6 mos.. She liked it but thought it was always too hot in it and it didn't have a potty but we loved the price we paid for it.

While perusing the local RV dealers lot looking for some mod ideas for our lil pop up trailer, we found a smoking deal on a 2003 Wanderer 179UD hybrid in the summer of 2002. Sold the small pop up private party in short order and made the leap.

One year later along came baby (11/2003).

Momma wanted/needed a bath area for baby. Since the hybrid only had a military style shower hanging over the potty, it was time to move up again.

In the summer of 2004, while purposely trying to locate an Outback to look at "because of the great wisdom found on this website"

*(WARNING: Do not look around RV lots unless you intend to buy 'cause you are going to want to upgrade!)*

we saw an '05 OB 21RS and were immediately smitten. Wifey really liked the 25 version but our storage only allowed for the 21RS. So based on storage space, we bought the '21RS a month later (8/2004). And do not regret that decision one iota.

It took me 6 months to sell the hybrid by private party (it was actually listed in the for sale section of this website) but it sold eventually.

We love our 21RS and look forward to our second full season of full family entertainment.

Btw, we went to a Mike Thompson supersale two weekends ago and loved the new 5'rs we saw...................I thank my lucky stars we just bought this new SUV.

SHhhhhh....you do not need to point me to that piece of equipment that allows SUV owners to pull a 5'r!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Tent to Jayco 1407 to Outback 21RS . Popupping is fine for short trips to river/lakes with friends. But to travel and to relax, we are really enjoying the convenience of the TT. We have lotsa friends who swear by popupping. And we all camp happily together. 
But as for me and my house, the OUTBACK 21 RS ROCKS!!!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

RV camping as a kid. (Holiday Rambler)
After marriage, did tent camping first but it always seemed to be in record heat.
Moved up to a used pop-up (Palomino 10 ft), still with no AC but it did have a fan to draw in more of the heat and humididty.
Outback 26RS. Very happy with it.

I'm done too.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

We camped in our Coleman Sun Valley for 20 years! The Outback is one year old next month and we love it!!!

Walter


----------



## constable (Mar 7, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Having just purchase the BEST 28RS-S on the market (Y-Guys!!) I started to wonder how many people on this forum made the same move.
> 
> We loved our Coleman Utah CP, but the set up/down process was begining to get to my wife and I.
> 
> ...


We are new converts. We went from Palomino Pinto to Coleman Bayside and now have on order a new 28 rsds. We even converted my brother in-law and sister in-law. They ordered the same camper as we did after considering a Jayco.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Camped all my life with parents in pop up. Got married , had a 23' Wilderness, loved the trailer but due to divorce it was sold b 4 I knew it was gone. Remarried and 2 more kids had 2 different pop ups. 3 yrs ago bought a Dutchman lite hybrid. I still love the trailer and unusual for camping I never folded it up in the rain, lucky me. We looked at a Outback at Myrtle Beach and fell in love with it, so as soon as I sell the Dutchman a 28 RSDS will be in the driveway. Spring hurry up and get here!!

The bonus part is this site!!


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

We had a 2002 coleman mesa that was great. We camped about 16 times. We also got weary of the set up time and effort. The biggest reson we traded up was the bathroom and shower. We had to do alot of research to find the outback our nearest dealer was 200 miles away. once we saw the outback and learned our local dealer can do all warrenty work we were sold.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

We started in a tent, bought a Trail Lite by R-Vision b-17 Bantam hybrid last year, used it 6 times AND IT HAD TO GO!!!

I couldn't get a good niights sleep in it.

We purchased the 25RS-S this January, haven't used it yet (snow has to go).


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We had a popup for the past five years before getting the Outback 26RS. We love the four bunks for our three kids. we got the popup when we just had two girls and when our son came along it got to be a hassle to use the dinette as a bed. We looked at a some of the hybrids with the popup like beds but when we saw the 26RS we were sold. It still took us over two years after first seeing the 26RS before we actually got it. We needed to get a more capable tow vehicle and find a place to store it before we could get it. We enjoyed the popup but after our first trip in the Outback we wouldn't go back.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

4 person tent (really, 4 people, please! Used once)---> 8 person tent (that's a little better. Used once)---> '04 Outback 26RS.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Large Coleman tent (16x8) 20yrs -> Rockwood 2516G 2yrs -> Outback 23RS 2mo


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sold Coleman Niagara last weekend... negotiating on a 28rsds as I type... loved the PUP but with the 4 kids growing we were getting tired of converting the dinette twice a day... drawback is that the camper won't be in the garage and towing will be a bit more but overall it is the right move for us!>>>>>>>>

Same reason for us too!! When we only had a 4 year old and a baby we started out with the smallest coleman pop-up (we had a colt vista wagon and this was all we could tow with it)

One more child later we moved up to a Plymouth Voyeger which then allowed us to move up in size of the pop up (Coleman Cheynne).

One more child and we moved from the Voyeger to a Suburban (ahhhhhhh) so of course now we could move to a larger camper. The oldest are now 15 and 11 and they are getting to the point they could not fit on the pullout couch and dinette. What a pain in the dupa to break down and set back up again those two beds. Plus the 15 year old was complaining he did not have enough room for "his stuff". So to please him we bought him a little tent so he would sleep in their and had a place for "his stuff". The only problem is one campground we go to and love on Cape Cod does not allow tents, which forces him back inside the pop up with everyone else. Last year was the breaking point (my illness and to many "large people" in a pop up just don't go well together)

Needless to say we are picking up our "new to us" 02 26rs next Friday (praying enough snow has melted that we can get it into our back yard!!!!)


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Now with the Outback TT, we have plenty of storage and most things are already stored where they belong. For a quick weekend trip, we throw in our duffel bags of clothes, load in the food, hitch up and go! Much nicer! >>>>

This is sooo much what I am looking forward to!!!! My oldest son did a lot of our packing, I would pack stuff and leave it by the front door and he would take it from the front door to the camper and place it all inside. But I can't wait to pack just clothes and load up the fridge!!!!! I am going to be using those fold flat hampers. The two youngest will get one, the older boys will get one of their own and dh and I will share one. No more folding this perfectly to make them fit into a zippered bag, no more packing coolers and buying ice, no more packing extra pillows.

We camp 3 full weeks a year (not all together) and then weekend trips from spring to fall. This is going to be HEAVEN compared to our old cramped pop up!!

When we get to the campground just hand my my chair and a beer!!!! NO MORE MAKING BEDS UP!!!!!


----------



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

You sound like us, we went from back of my parents truck







, to a small tent, to a larger tent







, to a Coleman Cheyenne, to a Coleman Bayside







and now in one week to an Outback 27RSDS







. We have come along way and I think we are going to enjoy this next step a lot







Welcome to the Outbackers, I think you'll enjoy the site, I know I have.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

We made a transformation from a pop up (Starcraft Starmaster 1224) to a Outback 27RSDS, well about to







. We are still waiting for the 27RSDS to come in. I sold my pop up already and I really need my TT to come in. We are having so much good weather sunny , I need to hitch up soon or I will go crazy!


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

We did the tent camping thing for several years, then we moved up to the Coleman Westlake, with the shower and porta-potty for the daughter, (yea right). We camped for a few years in that then , WENT LOOKING........ We went to look at the coleman travel trailers, didn't have the model we wanted.So we checked out the Outback 28RSS, best thing we've done.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Army surplus down bag and small tarp, worked fine for for ten years, got married







and then had to get a 12 x 12 Colman tent, which I kept it for 15 yrs or so, then to a Coleman "Taos" pop up, upgraded to a Coleman Mesa,







(a big mistake) then to the Outback







. Guess if I hadn't got married all those years ago I'd still be sleeping on the ground in my old down bag. The two best decisions in that train, getting married and getting the Outback.


----------



## OUTBACKDAVE (Mar 17, 2005)

I bought a new Flagstaff 228 pop-up last year and in one year it was the shop three times for problems with the lift system. Three strikes and you're out. I dropped it off last monday (traded it in) did the paperwork Friday and took delivery of my new 21RS yesterday!!

NO MORE POP-UPS!!!


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Went from a Coleman Cheyenne (had it for five years) to the Outback. Originally looked at hybrids, but found the Outback and fell in love







What a great move.


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

We camped next to a Outback last year with our Popup and decided then to change from our 2000 Dutchman Voyager popup to a 2005 26RS. 
It was love at first site.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Tents (small dome, medium dome, Large 10X20 3room) -> 
Coleman NIAGARA ->
Outback 27RSDS!









MaeJae


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Pretty close to MaeJae's moves: pup tent, small dome, 2 or 3 room (still have it, just can't remember what it was), medium dome (easier when it was just my granddaughter and me), Dutchman pop-up (no idea what size), 23RS (YEAH!). I loved each level of camping and would go back to the tent under certain conditions.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

small dome tent> 22' Cobra class C M/H> Camplite pop up w/ side slide> Outback 26RS

Not the usual route, but the motorhome was donated to us by Mom & Dad, then the cost of upkeep of 20 yr old rig was draining us so we traded in on a pop up. We had 5 yrs of great camping in it before, like others have said, set up and tear down became a hassle.

DW put her foot down, and here we are today still ecstatic with our 26RS!


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

We started out in 2005 with a brand new pop-up - used it for one year and then bought a used TT (2002 Amerilite 25LS). I was glad we bought a used TT for the first time. After using it a year - we found out what we liked and disliked about it. So - just traded it in on our 1st Outback 26RLS.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

OB 28BHS - Large 5'er - Millon dollar Class A Diesel Pusher (guess I better play the lotto







)

We started in our Outback!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Same thing for us. We have an 04 Viking that we used 6 times. It's such a nice upgrade from tenting. It makes you want to camp longer and further away but we didn't want to do that in a pop up. After a few trips we have the set up / take down process handled pretty well. I looked at hybrids and the best advise a salesman ever gave me was that we'd probably trade up from that in a couple of years so we should look at hard sided trailers. Then we found the Outback. I originally wanted the 21RS but the upgrade bug bit me before I even bought it and we decided on the 25RSS. I take delivery next Tuesday. Anyone want to buy a real nice pop up?


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

We started at the top, in our luxurious 28rsds.







sunny

As a kid I camped in a class C RV. Boy, I guess I'm spoiled.


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

We started out at the Louisville RV show looking at the smaller units, including pop-ups. We had never owned a camper but wanted to get into it. I have one friend with a pop-up who loves it (though he hasn't seen an Outback yet), and another that just bought a Jayco last summer.

With our four kids we went from the smaller units to finding some with four bunks (our kids are 11,9,7, and 5). Four bunks became the MUST HAVE after that.

After two additional trips to the show, my son said - Look at the Outback (28RSDS), it has four bunks.

After another night home and several hours on the internet - mostly on this sight - we went back and bought the Outback. Now we need some good weather - and time - to get out camping. Can't wait.

Congratulations - at the bright light signal, make sure you drink the koolaid!!! Your part of Outbackers.com

Doug


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Small tent for several years -----> Coleman Cheyenne pop-up for 4 years -----> Jayco Kiwi 23D for 4 years -----> Outback 27RSDS for hopefully many years! Each step up made things easier. With the tent and pop-up I pretty much tried to avoid one night stops (or would stay in a motel overnight) because the set-up/take-down was a lot of work for one night. The pop-up did allow me to keep a lot of the camping gear packed and ready to go all the time, just add clothes and food before heading out - BUT had to pop it up to load/unload the fridge. No more popping up needed with the Kiwi, loved being able to just walk in the door whenever I needed to take something out. Plus it had a real bathroom! No more porta potti or late night trips to the bathhouse.







One night stops were much easier with the Kiwi, the couch and dinette worked well for sleeping if I didn't want to open up the beds. BUT, still had to deal with canvas and hoping it wasn't wet when I broke camp. Certainly was a LOT less work to open up the beds on the Kiwi than it was to completely set up the the Cheyenne, but I guess I'm getting lazy as I get older.







With the Outback, no more popping up, no more canvas, I can walk in whenever I want, it has a bathroom - what more could I want?







I'm sure I'll think of something, but hopefully later than sooner.









Deb


----------



## 2kids2dogs2birds (Feb 20, 2005)

We made the jump from a Coleman Bayside (







-- too much work) to a Outback 28BHS (







) and never regretted it. We go out much more often and stay out longer. We can even do a stop over at the Wal-Mart parking lot on those long drives. Headed to DisneyWorld, Fort Wilderness for spring break. You made the right move!!!!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Have a great trip, I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We went from never camping at all, in any form, to the 2004 26 RS. It has been wonderful from day 1, with around 12 trips per year, including one out of state each year.

At the RV show this weekend, lots of people were checking out the popups. I guess you need to start somewhere, but if they only knew the pleasure of Outbacking.

Randy


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Went from sleeping on the ground in a sleeping bag (military) to a tent. Air mattress kept going flat in the middle of the night & once a wind storm collapsed tent. Drooled over Coleman SunValley and bought same. Refrigerator dies. Caught in severe downpour / lightning storm on mountain. Calculated survival odds. Went to RV show, saw Outback....pending purchase, too old for the excitement anymore!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

1) two tents, 1 for us and 1 for the girls.
2) 1995 jayco eagle 10ud, original owners. 9.5 great years with it.
3) 2005 *outback 28BHS*

darrel


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far, away, we started out in an 8'x10' tent. That worked for a while, but as the family grew, we needed more space, so we graduated up to a 10'x16' three room tent. With time, we grew tired of sleeping on the ground, and sopping up water every time it rained. So we took the plunge and bought a Coleman Sea Pine. That was a great little camper, compact, easy to pull. Had all the amenities....refridgerator, hot water tank, heater, AC, etc. etc. But with time, it too seemed a little small, and it was always a pain in the a#! cranking it up and down. Plus, getting all our stuff packed into it was like putting a puzzle together...everything had to go in a certain place to get it to fit. So we have once again evolved...this time to an Outback!









Bob


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We first camped in a two man Hillary (tent) with three people ahh! to be young and crazy again. Then marriage and baby happend so moved up to 2 room 6 man Hillary used that for 6 years. Used a friends Viking for a weekend one time. Really enjoyed that thought we'd buy one. Then last Jan (2005 ) DH decided we'd rent a Jayco Kiwi 21f I think. Went to Fort Wilderness with it had a great time. May came pulled out the tent spent one very hot and buggy weekend with some friends and decided it was time to look. We were set on the Jayco or Rockwood hybrid until we found a used '04 Outback online at a dealer nearly 2 hours away. Went to see the used one and the Rockwood Roo's they carried and long story short we broke the bank and went right to the top 25rss '05.

Makes quite a dent in the budget especially since it ended up requiring a new TV too! But we are so happy it really hasn't been an issue!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to see this thread is still living....


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

We as well started with a two person dome tent, then too bigger used tent, then I saw a 1986 Colmen Sequia witch was in nice shape, and we used that for two years and then we went to a RV show (just to look) and after that the search was on we looked at so many TT's over the next 2 or 3 weeks then the last place we were going to look for awhile because things were looking all the same, our dealer asked if we had seen the Outback and once we started looking at them it was over, my wife loved the look of the interior and when we walked into the 26rs the kids went striaght for the bunk house and that was it.
Rob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

And4togo said:


> We as well started with a two person dome tent, then too bigger used tent, then I saw a 1986 Colmen Sequia witch was in nice shape, and we used that for two years and then we went to a RV show (just to look) and after that the search was on we looked at so many TT's over the next 2 or 3 weeks then the last place we were going to look for awhile because things were looking all the same, our dealer asked if we had seen the Outback and once we started looking at them it was over, my wife loved the look of the interior and when we walked into the 26rs the kids went striaght for the bunk house and that was it.
> Rob
> [snapback]88668[/snapback]​


Loved a lot of things with the Outback...but that bunk house SOLD it.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

2 man/woman canvas boy scout tent. Dome tent (several different ones). 7 years in a Coleman Westlake with cassette toilet/shower. That made midnight toilet trips decidedly better. Lusted after a hybrid for many years, saw the Outbacks at the Harrisburg RV show. Bought 2003 25rss last October. Are anxiously awaiting spring and our first trip.

Rita


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Never owned an RV before. We went to the local RV show looking for a Fleetwood Niagra, stumbled into the Outback and we knew it was it... Our friends have the Niagra (which is a really nice PUP), I am glad we skipped that step!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

AH the Niagra! I do miss those 2 kingsize beds.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

fl_ford said:


> Never owned an RV before. We went to the local RV show looking for a Fleetwood Niagra, stumbled into the Outback and we knew it was it... Our friends have the Niagra (which is a really nice PUP), I am glad we skipped that step!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice move skipping the pop-up.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> fl_ford said:
> 
> 
> > Never owned an RV before.Â We went to the local RV show looking for a Fleetwood Niagra, stumbled into the Outback and we knew it was it...Â Our friends have the Niagra (which is a really nice PUP), I am glad we skipped that step!
> ...


We also did the same 
When talk about a camper I told her I want a self contained
And I did not want anything to do with a pop-up
Best thing we did









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Did the same....

We went from tent to Outback









Thor


----------



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

We went from a '92 Jayco Pop-up to an '06 Outback 28RSDS.


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Went from pop-up to Outback and love it!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I think having a pop-up first is a good experience in learning the dynamics of towing. (And also good training in backing.) Think of it as a full size trailer with training wheels....you learn how to tow, back, and get in and out of tight spots, but it's not big enough to get you into trouble.

Bob


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Coleman Utah here...

Ahhh those King size beds!


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

Jayco pop-up, to Jayco hybred Kiwi, to Sydney 31rqs. Used the Sydney only once. 
Kampy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We went from never ever camping to 10-12 trips per year in a 26 RS. The whole "cassette toilet" and "the toilet is in the shower" thing did not sit well with my family.

Randy


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> We went from never ever camping to 10-12 trips per year in a 26 RS. The whole "cassette toilet" and "the toilet is in the shower" thing did not sit well with my family.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]91642[/snapback]​


You must have been looking at those "deluxe" models. Our "cassette toilet" and shower were the at the campground bathrooms. Of course, after dark, at least for us men-folk, the definition of "bathroom" was expanded.









Bob


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> We went from never ever camping to 10-12 trips per year in a 26 RS. The whole "cassette toilet" and "the toilet is in the shower" thing did not sit well with my family.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]91642[/snapback]​


You know we had the cassette potty in our Utah thinking it would be good to have etc... had one in diapers and thought it would be good to have when it came to potty training him...

Ended up never using the CP... not once.... of course that made it easy to sell, first looker bought it and paid what we wanted and we even kept all the freebies.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We had the hybrid and it was ok. We got spoiled fast when we found the Outback---Haven't had second thoughts about it either


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

We camped for years in a tent (before kids) and swore we'd never get a popup. We had packed up the tent wet for three camping trips in a row when we decided to buy our first popup. Still had to pack up wet but it was easier than the tent. Had that for ten years then bought a Jayco Cardinal 6 - big popup with dual axles. Had that for four years and got tired of all the condensation when we winter camped. Moved up to a 27" Layton in September of '02 and bought the Outback in September of '05 - love the Outback

I do miss one thing with the popup - being able to open it all up on a crisp fall day and all four of us (the boys were young and still napping) falling asleep for a nap in the cool breeze while watching the leaves fall.


----------

